# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Παπαγαλάκι budgie πρώτη μέρα σπίτι...απορίες!

## kaveiros

Καλησπέρα! Σήμερα αγόρασα έναν παπαγάλο budgie. Είχα έναν ίδιο για αρκετά χρόνια όταν ήμουν μικρός (πριν 20 χρόνια!) και δε θυμάμαι πολλά πράγματα. Αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι δε ξεκολλούσε από πάνω μου και δε χρειάστηκε να κάνω προσπάθειες να τον εκπαιδεύσω, με τον καιρό είχα αρχίσει να τον αφήνω να βγαίνει στο σπίτι και ερχόταν πάνω μου. Μετά από μερικά χρόνια...η γιαγιά άφησε το παράθυρο ανοιχτό και τον χάσαμε :sad: 
Έρχομαι στο σήμερα λοιπόν. Τον έχω σπίτι εδώ και 5 ώρες, είναι πάρα πολύ ήρεμος δεν φοβάται, αλλά είναι ακίνητος, δεν έχει φάει τίποτα, όσο τον παρακολούθησα δεν έχει πιει νερό και κάθε φορά που πλησιάζω το κλουβί κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα που δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει...αν είναι καλό η κακό. Φουσκώνει το τρίχωμα του για λίγο και αμέσως μετά τεντώνει τα φτερά του προς τα κάτω. Το κάνει αμέσως μόλις πλησιάσω στο κλουβί χωρίς να κάνω απότομη κίνηση και χωρίς να πλησιάσω χέρι κτλ. (ξέρω ότι είναι νωρίς ακόμα). Δεν μοιάζει άρρωστος, αντιδρά όταν με βλέπει, παρακολουθεί που πάω κτλ. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για την παραπάνω συμπεριφορά. 
Επισυνάπτω και μια φωτογραφία για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας για το φύλλο. Μου είπαν ότι είναι αρσενικός και ότι είναι περίπου 4-5 μηνών. Για θέματα διατροφής έχω διαβάσει πολλά πράγματα πιστεύω είμαι ενημερωμένος.
Α! Μόλις ακούστηκε η φωνή του χαχαχαχα! Το πρώτο "κελάηδισμα". Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων :Happy: 
20110618195001.jpg

----------


## vikitaspaw

κουκλος ο μικρουλης! Ναι όντως είναι αρσενικός, τώρα για την ηλικία δεν ξέρω κ πολλά να σου πω, μόνο ότι όσο πιο κοντά προς τα μάτια φτάνουν οι γραμμές οι μαύρες που χει πάνω στο κεφάλι τόσο πιο μικρός είναι. Όσο μεγαλώνει ξέρω χάνονται οι γραμμές. Είναι νωρίς ακόμη για να εξηγήσεις συμπέριφορά. σίγουρα φοβάται! Υπομονή κ να τον έχεις να τον χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον φιλε μου εγω εχω αρκετη εμπειρια + αυτα που διαβαζα εδω απο τα 8-12 χρονων ασχολιομουν με απειρα πουλια + μπατζακια...
οσον αφορα το φυλο του ειναι νεαρο θυληκο.. συμφωνα με την φωτογραφια!!!
αλλα για να σιγουρευτεις και εσυ κοιταξε λιγο αυτα να δεις... 
*Διαχωρισμος φυλου στα παπαγαλακια budgie*

η συμπεριφορα του ειναι μια χαρα...
μολις περασει η 1η βδομαδα και εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα τοτε πες μας...
οσο για το φαγητο κοιτα να δεις αν εχει σπορακια το ταψακι κατω και αν οχι μπορει να ηταν ταισμενο απο το πετ σοπ που το πηρες... αν και εκει εχουν περιεργες τροφες που τα φουσκωνει τα πουλια.. (εχω παρει διγμα και το εξετασα) και το δικο σου απο την φωτογραφια ειανι παραφουσκωμενο δες τον προλοβο του  :Happy: 
Σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να γινεται αυτοκολητοι  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά. Έχουν περάσει 8 ώρες περίπου και έχουμε μεγάλη πρόοδο :Happy:  Ανακάλυψα καταρχάς ότι εκεί που έβαλα το κλουβί δε του άρεσε. Μόλις έπεσε ο ήλιος τον έβγαλα στο μπαλκόνι δίπλα στο παράθυρο και σε μισή ώρα ξεθάρρεψε! Τσέκαρε όλο το κλουβί πάνω κάτω, έκατσε στην κούνια, τσέκαρε την τροφή (δεν έφαγε, φαινόταν έτοιμος αλλά μάλλον ντρέπεται ακόμα). Τον έβαλα τώρα για ύπνο στο ίδιο παράθυρο (από την μέσα μεριά στο σπίτι δηλαδή), σκέπασα το κλουβί από πάνω με μια λεπτή πετσέτα και πιστεύω αύριο θα νιώσει ακόμα πιο άνετα. Για το φύλλο μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να κάνω ακόμα υπομονή και τζάμπα έψαχνα για όνομα :Happy:  Πρέπει να βρώ ένα ουδέτερο. Απ ότι διάβασα καλή περίοδος για ζευγάρωμα είναι το φθινόπωρο και η άνοιξη. Μέχρι τότε θα έχει φανεί το φύλλο ξεκάθαρα λογικά οπότε θα του πάρω και την ανάλογη παρέα. Δε θέλω να είναι μόνος του αλλά για να εξημερωθεί μέσα στο σπίτι και να με πλησιάζει, πιστεύω για αρχή καλύτερα έτσι, θα είναι πιο εύκολο.

----------


## serafeim

εγω κατα 80% ειμαι σιγουρος για θυληκο..
η καλυτερη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος ειναι Μαρτιος για να βγουν τα πουλακια στις ζεστες μετα....
οσον αφορα την παρεουλα του η να εισαι εσυ μαζι του καθε μερα η να του παρεις ενα ζευγαρακη!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ευχαριστώ φίλε, δε με πειράζει ας είναι και κοριτσάκι :Happy:  Καλός χαρακτήρας να είναι μόνο χαχαχα. Για το πρήξιμο πάντως το είδα κι εγώ και μου κανε εντύπωση. Θα ψωνίσω απο δευτέρα και φρέσκα πράματα, ανάλατους καρπούς κτλ να έχει ποικιλία, λίγο απ όλα.

----------


## serafeim

το ποιο συμαντικο απο ολα ειανι τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα...
διαβασε καποια τιπσ εδω που εχει το φορουμ ..

----------


## onquester

Νεαρό κοριτσάκι - 100%.
Φαίνεται από το λευκό χρώμα γύρω από τα ρουθούνια και τις γαλάζιες αποχρώσεις παραδίπλα.
Μεγαλώνοντας, οι γαλάζιες αποχρώσεις θα χαθούν σταδιακά και θα εμφανιστούν μπεζ ή ακόμη και καφέ.
Να σου ζήσει !!!

----------


## kaveiros

Το νεαρό κοριτσάκι λοιπόν μου έκανε στρατιωτικό εγερτήριο στις 6 το πρωί :Happy:  Δεν κοιμήθηκε πολλές ώρες, λογικά θα συνηθίσει σιγά σιγά. Την είχα αφήσει από τις 10 το βράδυ σε σκοτάδι στην άλλη άκρη του σπιτιού μπας και κοιμηθεί πολύ αλλά μέχρι 1 η ώρα τη νύχτα άκουγα θόρυβο δεν είχε κοιμηθεί. Επειδή μένω έξω από πόλη, είναι σχετικά εξοχή εδώ έχουμε πολλά σπουργίτια, χελιδόνια κτλ...μόλις πλησιάσει κανένα στο μπαλκόνι και κελαηδήσει, η παπαγαλίτσα φωνάζει αμέσως :Happy:  Για φρούτα και λαχανικά διάβασα παιδιά, τη Δευτέρα θα πάρω κι άλλα πράγματα. Της έχω βάλει ήδη φρέσκο μαϊντανό και βασιλικό που έχω στον κήπο. Κεράσι, λίγο αγγούρι...δεν ακούμπησε τίποτα και δεν έχει φάει ούτε από την τροφή που μου δώσανε. Η τροφή δε μου γεμίζει πολύ το μάτι είναι σαν τροφή για καναρίνια. Κανναβούρι με ελάχιστα σποράκια μέσα, λίγους πράσινους και κόκκινους κόκκους που δε ξέρω τι είναι και νομίζω έχει και ελάχιστο καλαμπόκι μέσα...

Σχετικά με τις κινήσεις πάντως αυτά που διαβάζω για τη γλώσσα του σώματος είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικά . Το χτύπημα της γλώσσας που κάνει όταν πλησιάζω λένε εδώ στο φόρουμ ότι σημαίνει πως θέλει να είναι φιλική. Και η επίδειξη των φτερών που μου κάνει μόλις πάω κοντά,  ότι θέλει προσοχή.

----------


## serafeim

Εχεις μια κουκλα προσεχε την..
θα σου προτεινα να αλλαξεις την τροφη με μια καλη εμποριου!
οσο για τα φρουτα τα δικα μου τα εχω απο τα χρηστουγεννα και δεν ακουμπησαν τιποτα... 
υπομονη και θα δοκιμασει καποια στιγμουλα.. ειναι μικρουλα ακομα και πολυ περιεργη για να δοκιμασει!
βαλτεις και μια μπανιεριτσα για πουλια η αν δεν ευκερεις μια τωρα βαλτεις ενα μπολακι η ακομα ακομα μπορεις να την ψεκασεις με ενα ψεκαστηρι...

----------


## kaveiros

της εβαλα ενα μπολακι με νερο απο χθες και το χρησιμοποιησε για πλυση προσωπου μονο. Της εριξα λιγο νερο σιγα σιγα με το χέρι μου σαν πιτσιλιές, με αργή κινηση να μη την τρομαξω και της αρεσε ανοιξε τα φτερα της κι αρχισε να καλωπιζεται, δε τρομαξε καθολου. Φαι παντως δεν ακουμπησε...καποια στιγμη θα πεινασει ομως δε μπορει....

----------


## kaveiros

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Παιδιά σόρυ, ελπίζω να μη σας έχω πρήξει :Happy:  Ρωτάω γιατί ανησυχώ απλά δε θέλω να πάθει κάτι η κοπελιά μας. Σήμερα δεύτερη μέρα είναι πολύυυ πιο άνετη. Κάποια στιγμή την πέτυχα να χορεύει πάνω στο κλαδί της, πήγαινε πέρα δόθε γρήγορα σα να κανε κανονικό χορό. Μετά όμως (από κάποια στιγμή το πρωί έως τώρα απόγευμα) έχει κολλήσει με τον καθρέφτη που υπάρχει μέσα στο κλουβί. Είναι μονίμως εκεί! Ο καθρέφτης έχει ενσωματωμένο ένα παιχνίδι με χάντρες τις οποίες έχει ψοφήσει με το ράμφος της. Σε κάποιες στιγμές όμως από το πολύ πάθος με τις χάντρες βλέπω ότι "χτυπάει" το ράμφος και πάνω στον καθρέφτη. Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω κάνει κάποιου είδους επίδειξη στο είδωλο της, νομίζει ότι είναι άλλο πουλί. Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας? Να τον αφήσω τον καθρέφτη με τις χάντρες ή να τον βγάλω?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νεαρο?το μετωπο του ειναι πατσρο χωρις ριγες..
το ματι ειναι μαυρο ή εχει και ασπρο δαχτυλιο?

για το φυλο,με μπερδευει αλλα και εγω νομιζω θηλυκο αλλα καθολου σιγουρα!

----------


## kaveiros

Τα μάτια έχουν άσπρο δαχτύλιο, πολυ λεπτό, δε ξέρω αν έχει σημασία αυτό. Προσθέτω μια φωτογραφία ακόμη μήπως βοηθήσει περισσότερο.

----------


## zack27

το καθρεφτη να τον βγαλεις δεν κανει καλο απο οτι ξερω!!!!πολυ ομορφη η μικρη

----------


## kaveiros

Kαλημέρα. σήμερα θα τον βγάλω τον καθρέφτη μάλλον. σταμάτησε να τον χτυπάει, παίζει μόνο το παιχνίδι με τις χάντρες (τις έχει πεθάνει τις χάντρες! μεγάλο κόλλημα). θα πεταχτώ το μεσημέρι να του πάρω κάποιο άλλο παιχνίδι να παίζει. έτσι κι αλλιώς με τον καιρό θα αρχίσω να το βγάζω απ το κλουβί, έχω σίτες σε όλα τα παράθυρα και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για να φύγει. χθες επιτέλους έφαγε αρκετά και τσιμπολόγησε και λίγο ρύζι που του έβρασα αλλά δε του άρεσε, προτίμησε την τροφή του. σήμερα δοκίμασα αυγό με τσόφλι, ελπίζω να το τιμήσει. επίσης σήμερα τρίτη μέρα σπίτι έχει χαλαρώσει πλήρως. έβαλα το χέρι στο κλουβί να καθαρίσω, άλλαξα το μπολάκι με το νερό και δεν ενοχλήθηκε καθόλου ούτε είχε γρήγορες αναπνοές, συνέχισε να παίζει! μετά του γέμισα τις ταϊστρες και του "επιασα κουβέντα" χαχαχα. το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να έρθει άκρη άκρη στη μεριά μου και να αρχίσει να καθαρίζεται παντού. φτερά, πόδια τα πάντα! απ ότι διάβαζα όταν κανει περιποίηση μπροστά σε κάποιον σημαίνει ότι έχει αρχίσει και νιώθει πολύ άνετα.

----------


## demis

Οντως τα πατε πολυ καλα συνεχιστε ετσι.

----------


## kaveiros

Φάγαμε και πιπεριά πριν λίγο. Το αυγό το δοκίμασε, έφαγε λίγο τσόφλι αλλά την πιπεριά όταν την δοκίμασε...της έδωσε και κατάλαβε χαχαχα. Έβαλα ένα κομμάτι από αυτές τις πορτοκαλί τις φουσκωτές που είναι πολύ ζουμερές... Βρήκαμε το πρώτο αγαπημένο πιάτο λοιπόν  :Happy:

----------


## 11panos04

Το πουλακι ειναι 1000% ΘΗΛΥΚΟ ΑΠΥΡΩΤΟ,ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ BUDGIE ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 15 ΧΡΟΝια,το πρωτο ζευγαρακι που πηρα ημουν Τεταρτη δημοτικου.Θα σου πω φιλικα ενα μικρο tip,για να ξεχωριζεις το φιλο ακομα και σε νεοσσους,που εχουν το πολυ ενα μηνα εκτος φωλιας.Πολλοι λενε να κοιτας το χρωμα της μυτης.ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΕΓΑ,κι αν οχι λαθος,τοτε ειναι η μιση αληθεια.Ο χαληνος,στα αγγλικα cere,ειναι ολο το τμημα της μυτης.Αυτο αλλαζει χρωματα αναλογως της φασης και της ηλικιας που βρισκεται το πουλι.Για το φυλο θα κοιτας τα ρουθουνια,τις τρυπες,στα αγγλικα nostriles,το χρωμα ακριβως γυρω απ τις τρυπες.Κι ολο το υπολοιπο να ναι μπλε,αν εκενη η περιοχη ειναι ασπρη,ειναι θηλυκο.Αυτο ευτυχως φαινεται απο νωρις.Στα αλμπινο ο χαληνος ειναι μως ή ανοικτο μπλε,ενωω τα θηλυκα ροζ ανοικτο ή καφε,και παλι εχουν την περιοχη που ειπαμε.Στα λουτινο τα αρσενικα θα χουν μπλε εντονο,ενω τα θηλυκα ροζ-καφε με παλι ασπρη την περιοχη αυτη.

Φιλικα

----------


## kaveiros

Ε νομίζω ότι όλοι σχεδόν λέτε ότι είναι θηλυκό άρα πρέπει να βρούμε ένα όνομα για το κοριτσάκι μας τώρα χαχαχαχα. Φίλε 11panos04 μιας και έχεις τόση εμπειρία ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου για τον καθρέφτη? Απ το pet shop πέρασα ξανά σήμερα είναι γνωστός μου αυτός που το έχει και μου είπε αυστηρά να ξαναβάλω τον καθρέφτη μέσα διαφορετικά λέει μέσα σε λίγους μήνες θα την χάσω από μελαγχολία κι ας δείχνει ότι είναι καλά. Κάποια στιγμή θα της πάρω και παρέα αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα την εξημερώσω πολύ πιο εύκολα μόνη της.

----------


## serafeim

φιλε μου Αντρεα ο πετ σοπασ μαλλον δεν εχει ιδεα..
απο την στιγμη που βλεπεις επιθετικη συμπεριφορα βγαλτον!
τον καθρεφτη τον βγαζουμε οταν το πουλακι το αφηνουμε μονο του για παρα πολυ καιρο και καθημερινος..
εσυ λες εισαι μαζι του ολη την ωρα και θες να το εξημερωσεις αρα βγαλτον!

----------


## 11panos04

Για τον καθρεφτη θα σου πω κατι,που μαλλον δε θ αρεσει στο ευρυ κοινο....Ξεκινωντας,αν το πουλακι ειναι μονο του αλλα ασχολεισαι μαζι του,τοτε ειναι περιττο.Αν φευγεις για καποιες ωρες,γιατι ανθρωποι ειμαστε,δουλευουμε,βαλε το ραδιο να παιζει,θα αρχισει να λαλά μόνο του.Αν μπορεις να της παρεις σερνικο,παρε,θα ασχολειται μαζι του κι εκεινος μαζι της....ο νοων νοειτω.

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το καθρεφτακι θα την ξετρελανει.Θα της αρεσει πολυ.Ολα τα παπαγαλακια σχεδον καθονται ωρες κουνιουνται και κανουν γκριματσες στο ειδωλο τους.ΑΛΛΑ,παντα υπαρχει ενα αλλα,δυστυχως.Υπαρχουν μαρτυριες,και δικιες μου,που γινεται τί.Ξερεις οτι τα παπαγαλακια ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα ζωα,μπορει να αλληλοταιζονται για να συσφιξουν σχεσεις,οχι αναγκαστικα μανα το νεοσσο.Εχει παρατηρηθει παπαγαλακια που βλεπουν τον ''ξενο'' στο καθρεφτακι,να προσπαθουν να τον ταισουν.Ανεβαζουν και ξερναν τροφη ασκοπα.Η συνεχης καταποση και φτυσιμο τροφης χωρις λογο μπορει να προκαλεσει λοιμωξη της τραχειας.Εγω ανησυχησα οταν το διαβασα,λεω ''λες'';;;;Πλησιαζω τον καθρεφτη και βλεπω στο τζαμακι απομειναρια σαν κατι να τριφτηκε πανω,οπως οταν ψεκαζεις και σκουπιζεις εναν καθρεφτη.Θεωρησα πολυ πιθανον να συμβαινει αυτο γι αυτο κι αφαιρεσα τον καθρεφτη.Αλλα γενικοτερα ναι,το καθρεφτακι ειναι ευχαριστη ασχολια για το παπαγαλακι.Απλως αθελα του πιθανως επικινδυνη...

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Οσων αφορα στη ρατσα,θα λεγα οτι ειναι μαλλον spangle sky blue normal ή opaline,αυτο δε μπορω να το ξερω σιγουρα,αν δε δω το πισω μερος,κεφαλι,λαιμο,πλατη.Αν μου εμπιστευτεις καποιες φωτογραφιες της,θα ρωτησω καποια ατομα που θα μου πουν πιο σιγουρα.Τους ορους τους λεω στα αγγλικα,γιατι πρωτον ετσι το εμαθα κι εγω και δευτερον,οταν τους μετεφρασα,εχασαν ολη τη ''μεγαλοπρεπεια'' που ειχαν,χαχαχα

Οσων αφορα στον πετσοπα,μην πιστευεις ο τι λενε.Εγω ξερεις τί κανω;;;Σωκρατικη μεθοδος.Προσπποιουμαι πληρη αγνοια,τους ρωταω σα να μην ξερω να ξεχωριζω καρδερινα απο καρχαρια.Ετσι ελεγχω τί μου λενε αυτοι.Οταν το παιζουν μεγαλοεκτροφεις,ριχνω ΤΑ γέλια μιλαμε,βγαινω εξω,χωρις να αγορασω τιποτα και λεω κ σ αλλους,παιδια αυτος δεν ξερει την τύφλα του,με την προυποθεση οτι και τα υπολοιπα που λεει ειναι φυκια που τα πλασαρει για μεταξωτες κορδελες.Σημειωτεον,μεσα σ αυτα που θα πει,ενα-δυο πραγματακια θα τυχει να ναι κ σωστα ή θα διασταυρωνονται με λογια καποιου αλλου,οποτε τα φιλτραρω και τα ελεγχω.Να σου πω την αληθεια,μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια θα υπαρχει αν ρωτας εμας,χωρις να εχουμε δει ποτέ το πουλακια πο κοντα,παρα τον πετσοπα.Βεβαια,ολοι οι πετσοπαδες δεν ειναι το ιδιο,κι αυτος μπορει να μην το κανει επιτηδες.Επειδη ομως εχω τυχει να το κανουν επιτηδες....κρράτα μια ''πισινη''.

Φιλικα

----------


## vicky_ath

> Για τον καθρεφτη θα σου πω κατι,που μαλλον δε θ αρεσει στο ευρυ κοινο....Ξεκινωντας,αν το πουλακι ειναι μονο του αλλα ασχολεισαι μαζι του,τοτε ειναι περιττο.Αν φευγεις για καποιες ωρες,γιατι ανθρωποι ειμαστε,δουλευουμε,βαλε το ραδιο να παιζει,θα αρχισει να λαλά μόνο του.Αν μπορεις να της παρεις σερνικο,παρε,θα ασχολειται μαζι του κι εκεινος μαζι της....ο νοων νοειτω.
> 
> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το καθρεφτακι θα την ξετρελανει.Θα της αρεσει πολυ.Ολα τα παπαγαλακια σχεδον καθονται ωρες κουνιουνται και κανουν γκριματσες στο ειδωλο τους.ΑΛΛΑ,παντα υπαρχει ενα αλλα,δυστυχως.Υπαρχουν μαρτυριες,και δικιες μου,που γινεται τί.Ξερεις οτι τα παπαγαλακια ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα ζωα,μπορει να αλληλοταιζονται για να συσφιξουν σχεσεις,οχι αναγκαστικα μανα το νεοσσο.Εχει παρατηρηθει παπαγαλακια που βλεπουν τον ''ξενο'' στο καθρεφτακι,να προσπαθουν να τον ταισουν.Ανεβαζουν και ξερναν τροφη ασκοπα.Η συνεχης καταποση και φτυσιμο τροφης χωρις λογο μπορει να προκαλεσει λοιμωξη της τραχειας.Εγω ανησυχησα οταν το διαβασα,λεω ''λες'';;;;Πλησιαζω τον καθρεφτη και βλεπω στο τζαμακι απομειναρια σαν κατι να τριφτηκε πανω,οπως οταν ψεκαζεις και σκουπιζεις εναν καθρεφτη.Θεωρησα πολυ πιθανον να συμβαινει αυτο γι αυτο κι αφαιρεσα τον καθρεφτη.Αλλα γενικοτερα ναι,το καθρεφτακι ειναι ευχαριστη ασχολια για το παπαγαλακι.Απλως αθελα του πιθανως επικινδυνη...
> 
> Φιλικα


Πολύ σωστά τα όσα λες Παναγιώτη, απλά να κάνω μία επισημανση...αυτό δε θα αρέσει στους πετσοπάδες, που πλασάρουν πάντα τον καθρέφτη ως απαραίτητο παιχνίδι για τους παπαγάλους!Αλλά το ευρύ κοινό, εδώ στο φόρουμ τουλάχιστον συμφωνεί κ επαυξάνει με τη μη χρήση καθρεφτών!

----------


## 11panos04

Εχεις δικιο,ναι,και συγγνωμη απ τους πετσοπαδες,αν υπαρχουν στο φορουμ,αλλα τα πραγματα πραγματολογικως ετσι εχουν.Κι εγω εχω καθρεφτακι και το εβαζα,αλλα πλεον...δυσκολα.

Φιλικα

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας! Χθες τρίτη μέρα σπίτι, τσάκισε το κομμάτι πιπεριάς που της έβαλα και άρπαξε και χρώμα γύρω απ το ράμφος. Το λάτρεψε πραγματικά. Σήμερα δοκίμασα μήλο, το έβαλα στο ίδιο σημείο που είχα την πιπεριά. Μέσα σε 5 λεπτά τσίμπησε 6-7 μπουκιές μπροστά μου. Την τροφή του pet shop δε την έχει ακουμπήσει απο χθες αν και την αλλαξα 2 φορες. Επίσης έφαγε και λίγο αυγό με τσόφλι σημερα ξανά. Πιστεύω ότι απο διατροφή πάμε πολύ καλά. Τώρα σχετικά με τον καθρέφτη...Παναγιώτη κι εμένα αυτό κάνει. Έχει ψεκάσει τον καθρέφτη με διάφορα φαγώσιμα απ όσα δοκίμασε και επίσης υγρά σαν ψέκασμα όπως ακριβώς το είπες. Στον καθρέφτη επάνω υπάρχει ένα παιχνίδι με χάντρες που της αρέσει τρομερά. Θα βγάλω λοιπόν το τζάμι του καθρέφτη και θα αφήσω το υπόλοιπο σύστημα ως έχει για να μη χαλάσω το παιχνίδι της. Aρσενικό θα πάρω σίγουρα απλά δε θέλω ακόμα, προτιμώ να την εξημερώσω πλήρως πρώτα, να βγαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι κτλ και μετά να της πάρω παρέα. Σου ανεβάζω κι άλλες φωτογραφίες για να μου πεις σχετικά με την ράτσα. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι απλώς budgie. Δεν είναι ή έχει ειδών ειδών budgies?

- Ο ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΗΣ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΗΔΗ ΟΚ!-

Φωτό 1...εδώ παίζει με τις χάντρες...ασχολείται ώρες με αυτό το πράγμα.
http://imageshack.us/f/864/31270856.jpg/

Φωτό 2 ...το πορτοκαλί χρώμα έμεινε από την πιπεριά :Happy:  
http://imageshack.us/f/835/12678627.jpg/

Φωτό 3 το φτέρωμα της 
http://imageshack.us/f/683/26535040.jpg/

Φωτό 4 κοντινή στο φτέρωμα 
http://imageshack.us/f/709/65939294.jpg/

Ελπίζω να βοήθησαν οι φωτογραφίες αυτές. Για ακόμα μια φορά ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Με το καθρέπτη το πουλάκι ερωτοτροπεί με το είδωλό του συνεχώς.όχι καθρέπτες. :Mad0039:

----------


## 11panos04

Γεια σσου Αντρεα,χαιρομαι που το πουλακι συνηθισε το χωρο.Θα σε παραπεμψω,παρ οτι μπορει να τα γνωριζεις ηδη,σε καποιες σελιδες,σχετικα με τις τροφες που μπορουν να φανε τα πουλακια μας,διαφορα φυτικα φαρμακα απ το φαρμακειο της φυσης αλλα και ποια δεν κανει να φανε.Τη σελιδα την εχει ενας κατα τη γνωμη μου απ τους μεγαλυτερους Εγγλεζους εκτροφεις και φιλος μου απ το νετ,με εχει βοηθησει πολυ.

Εδω για την τροφη τους: http://www.officialbarrieshuttbudger...ookerybook.htm

Εδω για τα φυσικα φαρμακα: http://www.officialbarrieshuttbudger...smedicines.htm

Εδω τα φυτα που κανει να τρωνε: http://www.officialbarrieshuttbudger...feforbirds.htm

Κι εδω αυτα που δεν κανει: http://www.officialbarrieshuttbudger...feforbirds.htm

Να θυμσαι οτι η ποικιλια στη διατροφη τους και κυριως η χρηση βοτανων μπορει να προληψει πολλες αρρωστιες,ακομη και σε σημειο να μη χρειαστει να παρεις φαρμακα ποτέ,που στο ευχομαι.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο παναγιωτη!!!
Πολυ ωραιες πληροφοριες!!!
Σεε ευχασριστουμε!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Πραγματικά πολύ καλές πληροφορίες και συγκεντρωμένες. Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση ακόμα μπορώ ή θα με βρίσετε στο τέλος? :Happy:  Πετάει το φαϊ της έξω απ το κλουβί κυρίως. Είναι οκ αυτό? Το σκαλίζει και διαλέγει αυτά που της αρέσουν αλλά ταυτοχρονα μαζευει μεγάλες ποσότητες στο ράμφος και τις εκσφεντονίζει κυρίως έξω απ το κλουβί...Ωρες ώρες μοιάζει ότι το χαίρεται αυτό που κάνει αλλά δε ξέρω μήπως σημαίνει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## serafeim

συνεχιζεις την ιδια τροφη?
μην περνεις χημα ισως δεν της αρεσει η βρηκε ψηρες στην τροφη και σαν μικρουλα ειναι περιεργη να μαθει αν υπαρχουν και αλλες!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Την τροφή την έψαξα από την πρώτη μέρα πολύ πολύ καλά αλλά δε το κάνει βασικά μόνο με την τροφή του εμπορίου. Σήμερα έφαγε μήλο, το δοκίμασε κατευθείαν μόλις το έβαλα. 1 μπουκιά κατάπινε και 3 πετούσε. Διαπίστωσα ότι κυρίως το κάνει όταν είμαι στο χώρο ακόμη και μακρυά από το κλουβί, κάπως σαν επίδειξη πως να το πω. Δε με ενοχλεί απο θέμα καθαριότητας, σε 2 λεπτά μαζεύονται με την ηλεκτρική απλά σαν κίνηση δε ξέρω μηπως σημαινει κατι συγκεκριμένο. Μπροστά μου πάντως τρώει κανονικά πλεον και μάλιστα με όρεξη.

----------


## serafeim

δεν νομιζω.. απλα θα το βρηκε παιχνιδακι... δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι το ανησυχητικο!
εσυ κοιτα να της δινει το φρουτο της... ετσι κανουν ολα λιγο τρωνε πολυ πετανε  :Happy:  ποιο πολυ γιαα να ασχολουνται.. να φανταστεις εγω 5 μηνες προσπαθω να τους δοσω ναφανε και ακομα τρωνε εβαλα προσφατα καλαμακια γιαπαιχνιδακι και δοκημασαν σημερα μετα απο τοσο καιρο!

----------


## kaveiros

Αυτό σκέφτηκα βασικά ότι το βρίσκει διασκεδαστικό. Πριν 2 λεπτά έκανα ένα πείραμα...έβαλα μέσα στο κλουβί ακίνητο το χέρι μου δίπλα στην ταϊστρα. Ήρθε αμέσως στην ταϊστρα, ακούμπησε το μισό της σώμα στο χέρι μου και τσιμπολογησε... Στη συνέχεια μάζεψε οτι μπόρεσε....και το αφηνε διπλα στο χερι μου να πέφτει. Μήπως προσπαθεί να με ταϊσει? χαχαχαχα. Πάντως έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου, δε περίμενα τόσο γρήγορη εξοικιωση... Έτυχε στον χαρακτήρα της μάλλον. Και με το φαγητό δεν μπορώ να πώ, δοκιμαζει αμεσως αλλα δε της αρέσουν όλα. Μήλο ναι, πιπεριά ναι, της έβαλα μια κουταλιά μικρη δημητριακα με φρουτα του εμποριου (διαβασα τι εχει μεσα πρωτα) και αυτό της αρεσε, αυγό έτσι κι έτσι, καρότο το δοκιμασε και δεν ξαναπλησιασε.

----------


## serafeim

συνεχησε ετσι... τα πας πολυ καλα!
μπραβο σου και μπραβο της  :Happy:

----------


## 11panos04

Αντρεα,οπως ολα τα κοριτσακια,κανει ναζάκια,και οπως ολοι οι ζωντανοι οργανισμοι,εχει τις ιδιοτροπιες της και τις προτιμησεις της.Για παραδειγμα,ττα δικα μου εχουν συνηθισει να τρων καροτο,οσοι ομως τους το προτεινα μου ειπαν οτι τα πουλια τους δεν το αγγιξαν.Σε λιγο καιρο θα δοκιμασω να δωσω ακομη και ζωντανη τροφη(mealworms),ή εστω βρασμενα-σκοτωμενα,γιατι ειναι μια καλη φυσικη μορφη πρωτεινης.Ηση καποιοι τα δινουν αποξηραμενα,εγω θα δοκιμασω με ζωντανα και θα σας πω.

Ειχα μια θηλυκια που εμπαινε μεσα στην ταιστρα καιτ α πετουσε ολα εζω.Δεν ηταν θεμα φωλιας,ειχε φωλια κανονικα,απλως ηταν ο χαρακτηρας της.Ηταν ''κακομαθημενη',ας πω.Οποτε το κολπο απλο,το δανειστηκα απο εκπαιδευτη κυλων.Καθε φορα που εμπαινε ή πηγαινε να μπει στην ταιστρα και να σκαλισει,να τα πεταξει κατω,πεταγομουν ορθιος.Αυτη σου λεει''τί κανει τωρα αυτος;;;''.Το κανα καμμια δεκαρια φορες και μετα την εβλεπες,οταν πηγαινε να μπει,στεκοταν και με κοιτουσε,μεχρι εκει.Και να πω οτι ειναι σημαντικο να εχουν καλη συμπεριφορα ως προς τη διαχειριση,γιατι πχ εγω τα βλεπω μια φορα τη βδομαδα,εκτος απ το αυτοματο γεμισμα με νερο που ταχω,βασιζομαι στ οτι η τροφη που τους βαζω θα φαγωθει και δε θα πεταχθει ασκοπα.

Οσο για την τροφη,εγω  προσωπικα παιρνω του εμποριου στην οπποια ριχνω μισο κιλο σπορους για καναρινια,ασπουρι,καναβουρ  ι μεγαλο,καναβουρι μικρο,αποφλοιωμενη βρωμη,σιταρι και κανα δυυ ακομη που δεν τα αναγνωριζω.Και φυσικα η αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω.

Φιλικα

----------


## kaveiros

Καλημέρα σας! Σήμερα έβαλα μπανιέρα στο κλουβί και έριξα 3 σταγόνες μυλόξυδο. Δυστυχώς στην περιοχή μου δεν βρήκα βιολογικό μυλόξυδο. Ρώτησα σε ένα κατάστημα που φέρνει βιολογικά αλλά δε βρήκα. Είμαι σε επαρχία και δε ξέρω αν έχουμε άλλο στην περιοχή. Πήρα από το σουπερ μαρκετ τελικά το μόνο που βρήκα με οξύτητα 6. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να της δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα με αυτό??? Πάντως έδειξε να απολαμβάνει την μπανιέρα και μόλις την είδε ξετρελάθηκε έκανε επιφωνήματα πολύ αστεία :Happy: .

----------


## mitsman

Τιποτα δεν προκειται να  παθει με τοσο μικρη ποσοτητα!!!
Εγω τους βαζω 3 φορες την ημερα και κανουν σαν τρελλα!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Αντρεα,κι εγω απ το σουπερ πηρα.Βαζουμε καισ το φαγητο,εξυπηρετουνται και τα πουλια,χαχαχα.Το μηλοξυδο εκτος απ το μπανιο,ειναι ικανο ''εργαλειο'' για την υγεια των πουλιων.Για παραδειγμα,4 μλ μυλοξυδου σε ενα λιτρο νερου και δινοντας το για τρεις μερες το μηνα,ειναι καλος τροπος,μαζι με ολ τα αλλα,για να ρυθμιζεται η φυσικη πανιδ των εντερων,ο τι μικροοργανισμοι υπαρχουν.

Αλλιωτικα,σε ενα υπρβαρο κ πουλακι με πολυ λιποος,η συνεχης χορηγηση μηλοξυδου για μια βδομαδα,ενας χωρος να πετά ανετα,τουλαχιστον σα διπλη ζευγαρωστρα,3 φορες μπροκολο τη βδομαδα εκεινη και τροφη οσο απλη γινεται,θα κανει το πουλακι ξανα λεπτο σε χρονο μηδεν,ιδιως αν στο ιδιο κλουβι βαλεις κι αλλο του ιδιου φυλου.

Φιλικα

----------


## kaveiros

Παραλίγο να την χάσω πριν λίγα λεπτά. Έτρεχα σαν τον τρελό...και την έσωσα από τύχη! Είχα αφήσει το κινητό σχετικά κοντά στο κλουβί και ήμουν σε άλλο δωμάτιο έκανα δουλειά στον υπολογιστή. Έπαιζε με το παιχνίδι με τις χάντρες της, χτυπάει το κινητό που πάω να μιλήσω και την βλέπω, πάει κάτω απ το παιχνίδι και χώνει το κεφάλι της σε ένα μικρό κενό. Το παιχνίδι αυτό ήταν μαζί με τον καθρέφτη που αφαίρεσα. Έχει πλαστικό για να πατάει και μια μικρή ταϊστρα 4 εκατοστά περίπου. Ανάμεσα στην ταϊστρα και το πλαστικό που πατάει έχει κενό!!! Έχωσε το κεφάλι έκει μέσα, σφήνωσε και έμεινε κρεμασμένη άρχισε να κλωτσάει. Πέταξα το κινητό έβαλα χέρι στο κλουβί την ακινητοποιησα, φοβηθηκα μην έχει σπασει το λαιμό της... Ξεσφήνωσα το κεφάλι σιγά σιγά, είχε τρελαθεί απο φόβο η κακομοίρα, έκατσε λιγη ώρα στην παλάμη μου, ξελαχάνιασε και μετά συνέχισε το παιχνίδι. Φυσικά το αφαίρεσα όλο το σύστημα με τα πλαστικά και άφησα πλεον μόνο τις χάντρες. Το γράφω αυτό για να προσέξει κανείς άλλος νέος ιδιοκτήτης σαν κι εμένα. Αν έλειπα απ το σπίτι θα είχε πάθει μεγάλη ζημιά :sad: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες Παναγιώτη!!!! Ελπίζω να μη μου γίνει χοντρούλα χαχαχα :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

:Love0038:  Αρχίσαμε τα χαϊδολογήματα!!!!!!!!!! Χαχαχαχα. Ξέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι εδώ τα έχετε ζήσει αυτά αλλά πρώτον θέλω να μοιραστώ τη χαρά μου με κάποιον που το καταλαβαίνει και δεύτερον τα γράφω γιατί όλο και κάποιος άλλος καινούργιος σαν κι εμένα θα τα δεί  και ίσως βοηθηθεί. Σήμερα όλο το απόγευμα ήμουν σπίτι και κάναμε τρελό παιχνίδι (μέσα στο κλουβί). Χαρτόνια, ακροβατικά, τραγούδι, του δωσε και κατάλαβε. Έφαγε κι απ το χέρι μου λίγο καρύδι. Προσπάθησα να την χαϊδεψω αλλά δεν ήθελε, δεν τρόμαζε αλλά έκανε κανα δυο βηματα πίσω και σταματούσα, ερχόταν μετά όμως μόνη της και περιεργαζόταν το χέρι μου, περνούσε απο κάτω και ξανά και ξανά. Πριν λίγο άρχισε να νυστάζει και τόλμησα να χαιδεψω το φτερό της ενώ έκλεινε τα μάτια της. Αυτό ήταν έλιωσε! 10 λεπτά της έκανα απαλό μασάζ στα φτερά  :Big Grin:  Τώρα έριξα πετσετούλα πάνω στο κλουβί και την άφησα να ξεκουραστεί γιατί είναι πρωινή τύπισσα. 6 το πρωί μας κάνει εγερτήριο!

----------


## mitsman

Αν βαλω και εγω φτερακια λες να μου κανουν κανενα δεκαλεπτο μασαζ που το εχω αναγκη??
χα χα χα χα χα

Πολυ καλα κανεις και τα μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας και σε ευχαριστουμε για αυτο!!!

Καθε φορα ειναι ξεχωριστο!!!
ποτε δεν ειναι το ιδιο!!!!
Χαιρομαι πολυ για την εξελιξη!!!

----------


## kaveiros

χαχαχα άσε φίλε κι έχει πιαστεί η πλάτη μου γιατί το χέρι μέσα το είχα ώρες ακίνητο να το συνηθίσει... Αν μπορούσε να μου κάνει μασάζ θα την έβαζα να ανταποδώσει χαχαχαχα. Σήμερα ξύπνησε και φωνάζει απ το πρωί, της βάλαμε τα πάντα, την καθαρίσαμε και συνεχίζει. Ίσως φταίει το ότι άρχισε να κοιμάται αρκετά και ...λύθηκε το στόμα της πλέον. Α και να σας πω και το εξής...Λάτρεψε το χαμομήλι. Πίνει και ξαναπίνει και επίσης καλοπίζεται με το νερό που έχει χαμομήλι μέσα. Το φτέρωμα της σήμερα γυαλίζει σαν καινούργιο καμία σχέση με τη μέρα που την πήραμε. Επίσης καθάρισε και το ποπουδάκι της, είχε λίγο χρώμα πίσω...έχει μείνει ελάχιστο. Μοντελάκι έγινε  :Cool0008: 

Επίσης έχω την εντύπωση ότι το χαλινο της έγινε πιο σκούρο μπλε...Λέτε να είναι αγοράκι τελικα? Ακόμα δε βγάλαμε όνομα, περιμένουμε να περάσει κανας μήνας ακόμη να είμαστε σίγουροι. Σύμφωνα μ αυτά που διάβασα η ηλικία του πουλιού είναι 6-8 μηνών τελικά. Ορίστε και μια πρωινή φωτογραφία :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο βρε Ανδρέα !!!! Ειλικρινά μπορώ  να καταλάβω την χαρά σου και πως αισθάνεσαι ... Φένεται οτι αγαπάς πολύ τα πουλάκια και μπράβο σου !

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω λίγο τη γνώμη σας? Πότε πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να αρχίσω να την βγάζω απ το κλουβί? Το χέρι μου δε το φοβάται καθόλου, σήμερα βέβαια δεν έχει όρεξη για χάδια αλλά μόλις βάλω το χέρι μου κάνει παιχνίδια. Περνάει γύρω γύρω κι απο κάτω, και ξανά και ξανά. Είναι πιο ζωηρή απ όλες τις μέρες και πιο φωνακλού επίσης :Happy: . Σήμερα είναι η 6η μέρα της στο σπίτι. Βλέπω ότι ακόμα δε πετάει, από κλαδί σε κλαδί μέσα στο κλουβί κάνει δοκιμές αλλά το μετανοιώνει και πάει με τα πόδια :Happy:  Δε θέλω να την βγάλω έξω για την ζορίσω να την πιάσω κτλ, απλά για να παίξει. Πιστεύω ότι αν βγει...θα κανει βόλτες γύρω απ το κλουβί, αυτή την εντύπωση μου χει δώσει. Τι λέτε να κάνω απόπειρα ή να περιμένω ακόμα?

----------


## mitsman

* Βήματα εξημέρωσης του παπαγάλου μας*
Αυτο το θεματακι το εχεις δει καθολου?
νομιζω οτι θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι το είχα διαβάσει κι αυτό, εχω διαβάσει τόσα αυτές τις μέρες αλλά πιο πολύ έδωσα βάση σε διατροφή και ασθένειες. Οπότε σύμφωνα με τα βήματα αυτά...πρέπει πρώτα να τρώει απ το χέρι μου και μετά έξοδος :Happy:  Αντε πάλι το χέρι μέσα το απόγευμα. Πάει η πλάτη μου... άγαλμα θα με βρούνε στο κλουβί χαχαχαχα. Θα πάω να της πάρω και κανένα παιχνίδι σήμερα. Το άλλο το επικίνδυνο που κρεμάστηκε το έβγαλα. Της έβαλα ένα στρόγγυλο χαρτονάκι χθες...το διέλυσε. Το ίδιο με το χαρτί κουζίνας...το κάνει περιφορά μέσα στο κλουβί και δείχνει να το απολαμβάνει τρομερά.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω Αντρεα ειμαι ασχετος οσον αφορα τα παπαγαλακια!!!
αλλα ο Βαγγελης ο οποιος εχει γραψει αυτο το καταπληκτικο αρθρο ειναι πραγματικα καλος με τους παπαγαλους...
μπορεις να τον ρωτησεις οτι θες....
θα σου απαντηση ολο προθυμια με το που το δει!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια πρώτα και αν δυσκολευτώ θα τον ρωτήσω.Τα γράφει πολύ αναλυτικά και κατατοπιστικά όλα.

----------


## kaveiros

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας. Λοιπόν έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Σίσσυ μας (της βγάλαμε όνομα τελικά χαχαχα), νομίζει ότι το χέρι μου είναι παιχνίδι. Όταν βάζω το χέρι κάνει ότι ακριβώς κάνει με τα παιχνίδια της. Πηγαινοέρχεται πάνω και κάτω απ το χέρι μου, κάνει φιγούρες και μαζεύει δίπλα στο χέρι μου το χαρτόνι που της βάζω κάθε πρωί και παίζει. Αν κουνήσω το χέρι, αλλάζει διαδρομή και ξανάρχεται. Δοκίμασα με φαγητό στο χέρι...επί ώρες...καμιά διαφορά. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δε φοβάται γιατί ακριβώς δίπλα στο χέρι μου καθαρίζει τα φτερά της, τεντώνεται κι αν της μιλήσω πολύ..."ρομαντικά" ... κοιμάται  :Happy:  Η φίλη μου άρχισε να με κοροϊδεύει ότι έχω χάρισμα στον υπνωτισμό λολ. Πιστεύω ότι φταίει και το κλουβί είναι μικρό και το χέρι μου μέσα αναγκαστικά όταν το κουνάω έστω ελάχιστα...κουνιέται όλο το κλουβί (και πάλι δε φοβάται...αλλά δε μπορώ να την πλησιάσω με σταθερό χέρι δε ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνετε). Στο μεταξύ σήμερα κάνει και κάτι καινούργιο. Μόλις με βλέπει κελαηδάει σύντομα και μόλις της μιλήσω...παίρνει φόρα και δε σταματάει :Happy:  Νομίζω ότι θέλει να κάνουμε διάλογο χαχαχα. Αυτές τις μέρες αν προλάβω θα πάω να πάρω και έναν αρσενικό να τον προετοιμάζω κι αυτόν μέχρι να τα βάλω μαζί. Απ ότι βλέπω η ανάγκη της για παρέα και σημασία είναι συνεχόμενη...και δε θέλω να έχει ψυχολογικά :Happy:

----------


## demis

Αααα μπραβο μου φενεται οτι τα πατε μια χαρα!! Αντε πιστευω πως σε λιγες μερουλες θα ανεβει στο χερι σου  απο μονη της κι ολας.

----------


## zack27

Αντε μπραβο σιγα σιγα και στο χερι σου!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Να είστε καλά παιδιά. Αν δεν είχα βρει το φόρουμ, ούτε τα μισά απ αυτά που έκανα θα είχα κάνει για την φτερωτή φίλη μας.

----------


## paulos

να την χαιρεσαι κουκλα...............

----------


## kaveiros

Σε 1-2 ώρες θα πάω να πάρω και έναν αρσενικό, χθες δεν πρόλαβα τελικά. Ελπίζω να μου βγεί καλός χαρακτήρας σαν την θηλύκια. Ξέρω ότι στην αρχή για λίγο καιρό πρέπει να τα έχω ξεχωριστά, σε τι απόσταση προτείνετε? Η Σίσσυ μας σήμερα κλείνει 1 βδομάδα σπίτι και η ανάγκη της για παρέα κάνει μπάμ. Το κλουβί είναι μπροστά σε παράθυρο από τη μέσα μεριά στο σπίτι, απ έξω στο περβάζι ήρθε ένα μικρό σπουργίτι χθες και έκανε σαν τρελή. Τιτίβιζε αυτό, απαντούσε η δικιά μας :Happy:  Επίσης από σήμερα σταμάτησαν και οι διάρροιες. Οι πρωινές μας κουτσουλίτσες ήταν υποδειγματικές. :rollhappy:  Μυλόξυδο, χαμομήλι και μέλι...κάναν θαύματα απ ότι φαίνεται. Εντόπισα και μια περιοχή που έχει αρκετά από τα χόρτα που πρότεινε ο Παναγιώτης στο λινκ που έδωσε για την διατροφή. Αύριο Κυριακή θα βγούμε με σακκούλα-μαχαιράκι να μαζέψουμε.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaveiros

2μιση ώρες μαρτύριο! Η σίσσυ μας βγήκε Νόντας! Παιδιά είναι αρσενικό, δε ξαναπαίρνω όρκο όμως χαχαχα. Στις φωτογραφίες βγαίνει πιο ξεθωριασμένο το γαλάζιο της μύτης του και όπως σας είπα τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες το άσπρο γύρω απο τα ρουθούνια του έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται γαλάζιο, καθαρό άσπρο δε βλέπεις πλέον!!! Ξεκινάω λοιπόν και παίρνω σβάρνα τα πετ σοπς. Παω σε ένα είχε 9 budgie σε ένα κλουβί...το ένα άρρωστο. Πόνεσε η ψυχή μου. Γαλάζιο σαν τον δικό μου, ενήλικο και πολύ άρρωστο. Ήταν κουρνιασμένο κάτω με το κεφάλι μέσα στα φτερό του και δεν ανταποκρινόταν σε τίποτα. Η ιδιοκτήτρια σημασία τίποτα...σα να μην υπάρχει. Επίσης είχε 2 "βρετανικά" εκ των οποίων ο ένας σχεδόν μιλούσε!!!!! Ήμουν στο τσακ να τον πάρω (ακόμα νομιζα ότι το δικό μου είναι θηλυκό) αλλά με προβλημάτισε ότι ο λαιμός του ήταν πρησμένος υπερβολικά πολύ δυσανάλογο με το φουσκωτό κεφάλι κτλ. Σα να του είχαν φουσκώσει το λαιμό με τρόμπα. Φοβήθηκα επίσης και το άρρωστο. Υπήρχε ένα ακόμα μικρό σε ηλικία θηλυκό, όχι κάτω αλλά κι εκείνο φαινόταν κάπως, ακίνητο και με κλειστά μάτια. Έφυγα απο κει και η σκέψη μου έμεινε στο άρρωστο. Σκέφτομαι να πάω να το ζητήσω να το πάρω σπίτι αλλά δε ξέρω πως να το βοηθήσω. Καμιά ιδέα? (κανένα απ τα πουλιά της δεν είχε δαχτυλίδι)
Πάω σε άλλο πετ σοπ, πολύ πιο περιποιημένο, είχε 3 budgie σε 1 κλουβί όλα λαμπερά, ζωηρά, πεντακάθαρα και...νεαρά με δαχτυλίδι!!! Του δείχνω φωτο το δικό μου, λέει αρσενικό είναι...λέω μου είπαν ότι είναι θηλυκό. Μου λέει πήγαινε φερ το αν δε σου κανει κόπο να είμαστε σίγουροι. Ερχομαι σπίτι λοιπόν, παίρνω την Σίσσυ που είναι Νόντας, έριξα πανί στο κλουβί να μη φοβηθεί (στην κοσμάρα του...χάρηκε που πήγε βόλτα, μολις το ξεσκέπασα στο πετ σοπ...τραγουδούσε). Τον είδε ο άνθρωπος εκεί μου λέει σου υπογράφω οτι ειναι αρσενικό. Θα σου δώσω θηλυκό κι αν δεν ζευγαρώσουν φέρε πίσω όποιο θες να πάρεις άλλο. Φυσικά αυτό δε θα το έκανα ποτέ αλλά και μόνο που το είπε με έπεισε. Πήρα θηλυκό. Μια κατάλευκη παπαγαλίτσα, με τσουλουφάκι στο κεφάλι, μου είπε το όνομα της "παραλλαγής" αλλά δε το θυμάμαι. Δεν έχει καθόλου άσπρο στο μάτι και είναι μικροκαμωμένη φαίνεται πολύ μικρούλα. Πήρα και μεγάλο κλουβί καινούργιο. Φοβήθηκε στη διαδρομή λίγο, μόλις τα φερα σπίτι και ιδωθήκαν καλά απ τα κλουβιά τους...τραγούδι να δείτε. Χαμός!!! Ο Νόντας έχει τρελαθεί να φιγουράρει!!! Αυτή ήρεμη μ αφήνει να πλησιάσω το δάχτυλο μου στα πόδια της!!!!!! Κελάηδησε ήδη, μ άφησε να ξεσκονίσω το κλουβί το καινούργιο χωρίς να φοβηθεί και γενικώς φαίνεται πιο ήμερη απ τον Νόντα!!! Την ονόμασα Χιονάτη. Ελπίζω πραγματικά ο Νόντας να είναι Νόντας και να γίνουν ζευγάρι :Happy:  Ορίστε και η φωτό της Χιονάτης. Τα κλουβιά τους είναι σε απόσταση 2 μέτρων. Είναι οκ τόσο?

----------


## kaveiros

Πάλι θέλω τη βοήθεια σας, σας έχω ζαλίσει αλλά τι να κάνω κι εγώ ο πρωτάρης :Happy:  Ο Νόντας μας (αυτός που έχω μια βδομάδα και νομίζαμε ότι είναι θηλυκό), από την ώρα που φέραμε σήμερα την θηλυκιά σπίτι έχει περίεργη συμπεριφορά. Είναι σε απόσταση 2 μέτρα και κάτι τα κλουβιά τους, σε αεριζόμενο χώρο (όχι σε ρεύμα μην ανησυχείτε). Έχει φάει τον αγλέορα!!!! Έχει φάει την τριπλάσια ποσότητα απ ότι τις άλλες μέρες. Γέμισα την ταϊστρα 3 φορές από το μεσημέρι που είδε την θηλυκιά. (και 1 είχα γεμίσει το πρωί). Τρώει συνεχόμενα και μόλις τελειώσει η τροφή χτυπά το ράμφος του στην ταϊστρα για να πάω να ξαναγεμίσω. Μόλις ακούει την σακκούλα έρχεται και περιμένει να πέσει η τροφή. Να συνεχίσω να του βάζω τι να κάνω??? Μήπως φοβάται ότι θα του φάει η νέα μας συγκάτοικος το φαϊ και τρώει ότι προλάβει?

----------


## zack27

Να το χαιρεσαι το νεο πουλακι πολυ ομορφη!!!!Γνωμη μου καλο θα ηταν να εφαρμοσεις τη καραντινα κανονικα!!!!Δηλαδη σε διαφορετικα δωματια για 40 μερες!!!!ωστε να σιγουρυτεις οτι το νεο πουλακι ειναι υγιες!!!!

----------


## mitsman

θα συμφωνησω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ  με τον Ζαχο!!!
δες εδω Καραντίνα

----------


## kaveiros

Το δωμάτιο που θα μπορούσε να πάει είναι εντελώς απομονωμένο και θα αγρίευε γμτ, δε θα μας έβλεπε όσο πρέπει. Το σπίτι μου έχει μονοκόμματο χώρο κουζίνα, σαλόνι, καθιστικό. Στα πόσα μέτρα πιστεύετε ότι είναι ασφαλές? Τους κανόνες υγιεινής τους τηρήσαμε πλήρως, πλένουμε πρώτα χέρια για να πιάσουμε απ το ένα κλουβί στο άλλο. Η νεαρή επίσης είναι τρομερά ήρεμη, έφαγε μέσα σε 2 ώρες απ την ώρα που ήρθε σπίτι, δοκίμασε μήλο μόλις βάλαμε και αν πλησιάσουμε δάχτυλο στο κλουβί έρχεται αμέσως. Προφανώς αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή είναι πολύ μικρή και ίσως κάποιος την είχε ημερέψει. Μια άλλη λύση είναι να την φέρω στο δωμάτιο που χρησιμοποιώ ως γραφείο...αλλά είναι ο μόνος χώρος που καπνίζω και ακόμα και δε θα έχει και ησυχία :sad:  Νομίζω η μόνη λύση που έχω είναι να τα πάω πιο μακρυά. Μέχρι 6 μέτρα απόσταση υπάρχει χώρος... τι λετε?

----------


## zack27

Κοιτα καλο θα ειναι να βρισκεται σε ξεχωριστο δωματιο!!!!Μπορεις να διαθετεις καποιο χρονο μεσα στην ημερα ωστε να μην αγριεψει το πουλακι!!!!παντως ειναι απαραιτητο να εφαρμοσεις καραντινα....

----------


## kaveiros

Αυτή τη στιγμή κοιμούνται, πήρα το κλουβί της μικρής ακόμη πιο μακρυά. Αύριο το πρωί θα φτιάξω χώρο μέσα στο δωμάτιο γραφείο...δε το πάει η καρδιά μου να την έχω τόσες ώρες μόνη της.Θα την βάλω δίπλα μου λοιπόν :Happy:  Ευκαιρία να μη καπνίζω κιόλας! Για τη συμπεριφορά του αρσενικού μας καμιά ιδέα γιατί έφαγε τον αγλέορα σήμερα? Είναι φυσιολογικό να ανοίγει η όρεξη του έτσι απότομα? Μήπως τώρα που έκλεισε βδομάδα και χαλάρωσε εντελώς...το ριξε στις μάσες? Πολύ φαϊ πάντως! :Confused0006:

----------


## zack27

Σωστα πραττεις νομιζω!!!!Το οτι τρωει το πουλακι δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κακο!!!Οταν παιρνουμε ενα νεο πουλακι και αλλαζει περιβαλλον μπορει να μην φαει καν τη πρωτη μερα!!!Απλα μπορει να ηταν συγκρατημενο και τωρα χαλαρωσε!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Έτρωγε μια χαρά απλά σήμερα έφαγε τα τριπλά :Happy:  Θα τον δω και αυριο πως θα πάει. Πάντως ως τώρα παράπονο δεν έχω απ την πρώτη μέρα...καταβροχθίζει ότι του προσφέρουμε, με ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στις χρωματιστές πιπεριές και στο βιολογικό παστέλι με μέλι και αμύγδαλα. Απ το δεύτερο του βάζουμε λίγο όμως. Μόνο το καρότο δε του άρεσε.

----------


## ninos

Να χαίρεσαι το νέο σου πουλάκι κ καλούς απογόνους  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ να είστε καλά όλοι. Ο διαχωρισμός έγινε...η μικρούλα κάθεται δίπλα μου. Δεν έχει φάει κανονικά ακόμα, έχει τσιμπήσει λίγο μόνο αλλά δείχνει πολύ άνετη, καθαρίζεται μπροστά μου και πριν λίγο έκανε αυτό που έχω δει σε βίντεο, χόρευε πέρα δώθε, και πέθανα στα γέλια. Την ενοχλεί πολύ το δαχτυλίδι στο πόδι, ελπίζω να μπορώ να την ακουμπήσω σύντομα για να της το βγάλω. 
Σχετικά με τον Νόντα , βρήκα τι τον ενοχλούσε απο χθες και γιατί έτρωγε όλη τη μέρα! Πριν τον ξεσκεπάσω το πρωί, μετέφερα την μικρή κτλ να μη βλέπει ο Νόντας. Πάω λοιπόν μετά, τον ξεσκεπάζω, του μιλάω....είχε αγριέψει!!! Τεντώθηκε για ένα λεπτό και πήγε κατευθείαν στην ταϊστρα και άρχισε τα χθεσινά, έτρωγε σαν μανιακός. Πάω να πλησιάσω χέρι... και τρόμαζε (ούτε την πρώτη μέρα δεν έκανε έτσι). Έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου τι να συμβαίνει μέχρι που ξύπνησα κι εγώ...Χθες όταν πήγα να πάρω την θηλυκιά πήρα ένα παιχνίδι απ το πετ σοπ, με ξυλάκια και καμπανούλα και αφού το απολύμανα το έβαλα στο κλουβί του Νόντα. Αυτό παιδιά τον αγρίεψε. Δεν ήθελε να το βλέπει...νόμιζε ίσως ότι θα του φάει το φαϊ του. Μόλις το βγαλα, αμα βλέπατε πως έκανε! Χαρές, σφυρίγματα, μπήκε στην πισίνα του...ξαναέγινε το πουλί που ήταν 1 βδομάδα τώρα. Ξανά παιχνίδια του εμπορίου δεν έχει :Happy:  Μια χαρά παίζει με το χέρι μου και με αυτά που φτιάχνω με χαρτόνι.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά νομίζω ότι η θηλυκιά μου έχει ακάρεα :sad:  Ανοίγω νέο θέμα ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτό

----------


## kaveiros

Αυτά εδώ τα παπαγαλίνια μου τα θυμάστε? :Happy:  Λείπει ο γείτονας μου για το Σ/Κ και τα κρατάω εγώ, σήμερα έχουμε και ωραία μέρα, τα έβγαλα στο μπαλκόνι και κάνουν χαρούλες. Έχουν μεγαλώσει και τα 2 και έχουν κάνει πολύ όμορφο φτέρωμα.

----------


## zack27

Γιναν πολυ ομορφα Ανδρεα!!! κουκλακια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τα φρονιτζει καλα ο γειτονας!!!! πανεμορφα ειναι!

----------


## Athina

Κουκλάκια!!!
Να σου ζήσουν!  :Love0040:

----------

